# How do I change my ISP?



## bbvee (Feb 18, 2016)

I have heard there are ways of changing your ISP numerous times through programs.

Can anyone tell me more about this?
I want to be able to change my ISP as often as possible for something.
Are there free programs for this?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bbvee (Feb 18, 2016)

That should be IP not ISP. my IP


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Which IP are you talking about, Internal is the only one you will be able to change. Your external IP is issued by your ISP you would have to call, and see if they will change it.


----------



## bbvee (Feb 18, 2016)

I guess the internal one. I want to change it so I can't be tracked while browsing certain sites.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Changing the internal IP will not accomplish that . .


----------



## neto92 (May 30, 2016)

bbvee said:


> I guess the internal one. I want to change it so I can't be tracked while browsing certain sites.


If you mean internal IP you can change it in your Network Properties, you will have to configure a new one from the same subnet.

If you mean public IP you can use a VPN client like Security Kiss.


----------

